# clicking sound from Amana furnace



## hypercad27 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have an Amana furnace about 18 years old.
3 years ago the ignitor went bad. I had it replaced and it worked fine for
1 month and then stopped. The repairman assured me that the ignitor was not the issue and that maybe the exhaust (inducer) was not working. Or perhaps the pressure switch.
  I had just installed a fireplace insert and decided(because of funds) to heat with wood and space heaters. Well that was about three years ago.
Now I want to start using the furnace again. It is propane fuel.
So I checked the inducer fan and it was toast. So I replaced.
Now fan comes on but does not ingnite. So I jumped the pressure switch
(which I tricked by jumping about 5 seconds after fan turns on) and I hear the gas valve open a clicking noise from Inside furnace. (ignitor?)
But still no flame.
 Is there a chance that that gas line has to purge itself?
Should I cycle through several times?
I am going to buy another pressure switch but being the unit is 18 years old I want to make sure thats it. The fan ran 300.00.

Can anyone help me?  Gary. Thanks.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 28, 2011)

hypercad27 said:


> I have an Amana furnace about 18 years old.
> 3 years ago the ignitor went bad. I had it replaced and it worked fine for
> 1 month and then stopped. The repairman assured me that the ignitor was not the issue and that maybe the exhaust (inducer) was not working. Or perhaps the pressure switch.
> I had just installed a fireplace insert and decided(because of funds) to heat with wood and space heaters. Well that was about three years ago.
> ...


You say you jumped the pressure 5 seconds after the inducer started.
 Your electronic board tells the inducer to run for about 30 seconds, then if the pressure switch is made you will get about 5 or 6 seconds of gas valve and lignite r. Is this clicking sound a sparkier pilot? 
 Do you gave all the gas cocks and electric gas valve open? . You would have to test for 24 volt at the gas valve for the PV post when it is clicking.  Paul


----------

